# Spaltenwert für Maximalwert holen?



## EOB (16. Apr 2007)

ich habe eine tabelle, in der ist eine spalte, die _balance_ heisst und eine, heisst _kontonummer_. ich möchte jetzt die kontonummer haben, die die größe balance (kontostand) hat. hier ist, was ich habe:

*
select MAX(balance) from tabelle where ...... --> maximal balance
select kontonummer from table where ...... --> alle kontonummern
*

das bringt mir dann den höchsten kontostand oder alle kontonummern. wie kann ich aber für diesen kontostand die passenden kontonummer anzeigen? insgesamt sind es 2 oder 3 kontonummern...eine davon hat dann eben den höchsten balance wert.

danke 

EDIT: datenbank ist übrigens oracle


----------



## EOB (16. Apr 2007)

erldigt  :roll:


----------



## abollm (16. Apr 2007)

Also, wenn deine Tabelle z.B. BANK heißt und nur die zwei Spalten BALANCE und ACCOUNT hat, dann kannst du für ein bestimmtes Konto (hier: 1002) den Maximalbetrag wie folgt abfragen:


```
SELECT max(a.balance)
  FROM bank a where a.account = '1002';
```

Ich vermute aber, dass du mehr als zwei Spalten in deiner Tabelle hast. Dann funktioneirt das anders.


----------



## abollm (16. Apr 2007)

Mørketid hat gesagt.:
			
		

> erldigt  :roll:



OK


----------

